# Ford 6600 - Steering and Hydraulic Lubrication



## McDuugle (Sep 11, 2021)

I just ordered the manual for this tractor, however I believe I need to top off these two fluids. I have 2 questions:
A) how do I now what is the right fill level for both of these. (no dipsticks)
B) what fluids do I need to use.

Appreciate any insights!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If there is no dipstick, there will be a level plug and if no plug, a sight glass.


----------



## McDuugle (Sep 11, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> If there is no dipstick, there will be a level plug and if no plug, a sight glass.


Dont see any sight glass, I do see some level plugs for the hydraulic fluid, but in not sure which one it could be, there seem to be two possible locations at different heights...

I dont see either sight glass or level plug for the steering fluid.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The best thing for you to do is to get an owners/operators manual for your Ford 6600 tractor. It's the best investment you will ever make in your tractor. Usually $25-$30 range. Below is an Operator's manual and supplement that caught my eye.... 

Ford 5600 6600 7600 Tractor 1975-81 Owner Operator's Manual SE 3502 + Supplement | eBay


----------



## McDuugle (Sep 11, 2021)

I have the Blue Operators book on order already, should arrive this week. Was just hoping to get some insights from the community so I can keep the machine working until then and still sleep at night lol

Appreciate your efforts! May just have to wait it out and be safe.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Regarding fluids for transmission, rear differential, power steering (everything but the engine oil), most of us use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) that meets or exceeds Ford lubrication spec 134D. Get it in the 5 gallon bucket. Read the label on the bucket to ensure that it meets or exceeds Ford spec 134D. You can find this fluid in Tractor Supply stores, Walmart, Auto parts stores, etc. Your hydraulic reservoir is the same as the rear differential reservoir (shared reservoir).

For UTF, many of us use the Travelers brand from TSC. Currently on sale:


https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/search/universal%20tractor%20fluid?



For the (diesel) engine, use 15W-40 oil for diesel engines. If your engine is a gasser, use 10W-30 oil. Use a good quality oil. Many of us use the Shell Rotella brand oil.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If you are anxious to get going with your tractor, here's what I can tell you based upon a Ford 3600 tractor:

Transmission fluid level check plug is just above your right foot toes as you are seated on the tractor. It is a SQUARE-headed pipe plug. The filler cap for the tranny will be by the gearshift levers. My tractor also has a dipstick by the tranny levers....yours may not.

Rear differential fluid level check plug MAY be above and behind your right heel as you are seated on the tractor. SQUARE headed pipe plug. Don't touch any screws or bolts if you cannot find it. The bigger tractors vary from my little 3600 for the rear end fluid level check plug. Filler cap for rear end is on top of the differential housing, behind your right butt cheek as you are seated on the tractor. .

Power steering - fill the reservoir to the base of the filler cap neck.


----------



## McDuugle (Sep 11, 2021)

BigT said:


> If you are anxious to get going with your tractor, here's what I can tell you based upon a Ford 3600 tractor:
> 
> Transmission fluid level check plug is just above your right foot toes as you are seated on the tractor. It is a SQUARE-headed pipe plug. The filler cap for the tranny will be by the gearshift levers. My tractor also has a dipstick by the tranny levers....yours may not.
> 
> ...


Awesome information.

I will do what I can with what I have, and wait for the book for anything that might be missing. Appreciate all the help!


----------



## McDuugle (Sep 11, 2021)

Just got my manual! Calls for m2c41a for power steering and m2c53a for hydrolic rear axel and transmission. Are these all cover by the universal fluids?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Yep. Those at old M2C53A and M2C41A specifications originated in the 60's. When Ford stopped making them, they officially superseded that spec with another one, and then another one, and so on, and the final recommended spec that superseded all of the older ones is M2C134D. Ford is no longer in the tractor business. A good quality UTF will meet or exceed the 134D specs.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Actually they still are to some extent with CNH and your local CNH dealer will have the fluid. Myself, I'm very leery of the generic TSC cheapo brand.


----------

